# Mirrors in a tank.. safe or not ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have seen mirrors used inside tanks.. and it appears the backing would be exposed to the water column, unless it has been sealed with silicone, but since I was not able to check inside, I have no way to know. IS mirror safe inside a FW tank, or does the back have to be covered with silicone to prevent the coating wearing off, or in case it may be toxic ? 

I don't know what is used to coat mirrors these days, but the piece I'd like to use was salvaged so there's no way to know how old or new it may be. Good one, heavy plate glass that's at least as thick as the tank walls. It's big enough to cover the entire back of my 30 G.. I was thinking it would not only make it look larger, when viewed from the front, but also reflect more light into it. 

Anyone know if I can use mirror as is, or if I have to seal it by smearing a coat of silicone onto it first ?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I would cover it. But I would do it with another piece of glass. As you know, the mirror, is just a layer on the back. Or, if you trust your silicone job. The stick it in, and seal it up good.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Would putting it from the outside (assuming you're using it for a background) create a similar effect to what you desire?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I wonder what the mirror Image would do with respect to fauna and stress levels
I could see it being an issue for teritorial fish


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

df001 said:


> I wonder what the mirror Image would do with respect to fauna and stress levels
> I could see it being an issue for teritorial fish


Very true!

I have an issue with one of my puffers constantly attacking it's reflection and puffing up at it. This is big time stress. I have had to cover all sides and it seems to help a bit but there's still a reflection depending on the lighting and I guess the angle it swims towards the glass


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Territoriality is not something I'd considered, so thanks for pointing that out. I have shrimp, danios of various sorts and snails.. nothing that's especially territorial.

If the tank were newer, I could put it on the outside, but because it is old and very used, the glass has a lot of scratches and scuffs, which I suspect would show up. So I was going to put it inside. Though perhaps it would be better to start off with it outside just to see how the fish deal with it. 

Sealing with another piece of glass is a great idea.. not one I'd have thought of offhand. I would not be certain that I could seal it in watertight on it's own.. hence my question here. I know it's really only a a couple of layers of paint, basically, which would no doubt come off in time.. and I'd not want that floating around, even if I were sure it was non toxic, which I am not.

The tanks I've seen with mirrors are in the nursing home my mother lives in, in London. If you ever get there, check out the lobby of Mt. Hope, between Marion Villa and St Mary's.. a couple of tanks there and one or two more in the halls, have varying amounts of mirror inside, but thanks to the canopies, you can't see how they've been installed. Mostly it's been used to build out corners to hide water inlets, pumps or maybe filtration, I think and maybe one has mirror on the rear wall. Does not seem to bother the cichlids who occupy the tanks. All these tanks have built in plumbing, with taps included, underneath the custom cabinets they rest in. All have cichlids, I forget which kind though. Very few fish per tank, even though they're fairly large, but no plants. I think the London Aquarium club takes care of them.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

